# Chief Deputy Joshua Eggelston



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD]
<TD background=/images/stripe_back.gif width=60>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Chief Deputy Joshua Eggelston 
*Lincoln County Sheriff's Office
Idaho*
End of Watch: Saturday, July 18, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 35
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* 6134
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, July 18, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Chief Deputy Joshua Eggelston was killed in an automobile accident on Highway 24, near Shoshone. One of the rear tires on his patrol car went flat, causing the vehicle to go out of control and rollover. He suffered fatal injuries when he was ejected from the patrol car.
Agency Contact Information
Lincoln County Sheriff's Office
111 W B Street #S
Shoshone, ID 83352

Phone: (208) 886-2250

_*Please contact the Lincoln County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Deputy Joshua Eggelston!


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP sir


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Sir.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Chief Deputy


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------

